
Chinese Citizen Convicted of Stealing Saw and BAW Filters Technology – US DOJ - ycombonator
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/chinese-citizen-convicted-economic-espionage-theft-trade-secrets-and-conspiracy
======
stx
What was unique about a saw filters? Or was it some secret improvement of
them?

